# Fundraiser: Australian Fire Relief Charity Shirt



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 18, 2020)

> Jared Polin AKA FroKnowsPhoto is doing a good thing and has created an “I SHOOT RAW” t-shirt to raise funds for the relief efforts in Australia.
> *From Jared:*
> By now everyone knows what’s going on in Australia. There’s been massive devastation and up to a billion animals have perished. Matt Granger reached out to me about creating a shirt to raise funds for charity and this is the design I came up with.
> All profits from sales of the shirts will *go directly* to the “Australia Zoo Wildlife Warriors”, that’s Steve Irwins Zoo. Feel free to order as many shirts as you would like as all the profits go to a great cause.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kannon (Jan 18, 2020)

_"Please Note: Unfortunately due to a trademark issue with G Star RAW, ‘I SHOOT RAW’ shirts cannot be shipped to the EU and various other countries in that region.''_

Oh, shoot


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 18, 2020)

Amazing idea and effort. In for two, and I'm only one! Salute to the Fro-man.


----------



## COBRASoft (Jan 18, 2020)

Pitty this doesn't work for EU.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 18, 2020)

If anybody in the EU wants one PM me.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

Couldn't people just donate the cash to a relief organization? That way all the money, not just the profits, goes to relief. Good on Fro, but once the profits get filtered through the relief organizations, what is really left? Symbolism above substance? Self promotion? It seems donations directly to the Australian Red Cross or regional fire depts. would do more. How about just a Fro video asking for donations to a relief org. instead of selling merchandise in which there may be zero profit?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Couldn't people just donate the cash to a relief organization? That way all the money, not just the profits, goes to relief. Good on Fro, but once the profits get filtered through the relief organizations, what is really left? Symbolism above substance? Self promotion? It seems donations directly to the Australian Red Cross or regional fire depts. would do more. How about just a Fro video asking for donations to a relief org. instead of selling merchandise in which there may be zero profit?


If you ask people to donate $5 it is a struggle, if you ask them to buy a charity shirt for $25 where $5 (for example) ends up with the charity it is a different sell to a different market, ultimately the charity ends up with $10 (for example) rather than $5. The people who will buy a charity shirt aren't going to send $25 to the charity (or already have). merchandise is a very good profit generator for these 'influencers', I'm sure they are making more than 20%, I'd estimate at least 50% so $12-15 going to charity.

Besides, what's the choice for people who want a shirt, just buy a regular one where nothing goes to charity?


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 18, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> If you ask people to donate $5 it is a struggle, if you ask them to buy a charity shirt for $25 where $5 (for example) ends up with the charity it is a different sell to a different market, ultimately the charity ends up with $10 (for example) rather than $5. The people who will buy a charity shirt aren't going to send $25 to the charity (or already have). merchandise is a very good profit generator for these 'influencers', I'm sure they are making more than 20%, I'd estimate at least 50% so $12-15 going to charity.
> 
> Besides, what's the choice for people who want a shirt, just buy a regular one where nothing goes to charity?



Once we ignore complaints that lead to dead ends, answers reveal themselves.

1. I can donate cash to the zoo or other, and buy whatever shirt I want.

2. If I buy Fro's charity shirt, the zoo gets money, I get a shirt to wear, and more people get extra employment making them.

3. The extra work even means a few of the shirt workers have more cash to donate to the zoo.


----------



## Tom W (Jan 18, 2020)

You get a shirt, and make a donation. The choice is yours... yours... yours... (insert Airplane movie scene)...

Oh, they run typical sizes so if the size tee you wear is a little snug and you like a looser fit, go one size higher.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

The intentions are very worthy and commendable but the actions may actually make things worse. The Australian fires have an important component from global warming. One of the targets for lowering global warming is the fashion industry, which is responsible for about 5% of human made greenhouse gas emissions, about the same as aircraft emissions (and the plastics in materials can end up causing microfibres that are killing wild life). Think of what is required to make a T-shirt, where it may be made and transported from, the energy required, and the materials used, which may harm the environment. So, buying a Tee-shirt may end up fuelling the Australian fires. Electronic transfer of cash is the most environmentally friendly way of donating.


----------



## Juangrande (Jan 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The intentions are very worthy and commendable but the actions may actually make things worse. The Australian fires have an important component from global warming. One of the targets for lowering global warming is the fashion industry, which is responsible for about 5% of human made greenhouse gas emissions, about the same as aircraft emissions (and the plastics in materials can end up causing microfibres that are killing wild life). Think of what is required to make a T-shirt, where it may be made and transported from, the energy required, and the materials used, which may harm the environment. So, buying a Tee-shirt may end up fuelling the Australian fires. Electronic transfer of cash is the most environmentally friendly way of donating.


So your saying we should stop selfishly wearing clothes.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> So your saying we should stop selfishly wearing clothes.


Read this from the UN Climate Change https://unfccc.int/climate-action/sectoral-engagement/fashion-for-global-climate-action
Unnecessary buying and disposing of clothing is of great concern to the environmentally aware. In addition, those cheap fleeces etc made from recycled plastic are a menace because every time you wash them, non-biodegradable microfibres enter the water system.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

LDS said:


> The women in Bangladesh (or the like) that gets a pittance for every shirt made in sweatshop where they could die when it gets on fire too?


Somehow I don't think many of the shirts are sold. Good effort, I guess, but an appeal to do a straight donation would have done just as much or more. IMO.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Think of what is required to make a T-shirt, where it may be made and transported from, the energy required, and the materials used, which may harm the environment.



If I need a shirt, I need a shirt. Any shirt I need has to be made anyway, so it's a nothing burger if my next shirt just happens to be a special design for special purpose.

Yes .. feel free to think


----------



## another_mikey (Jan 19, 2020)

Came in here to post something positive about this whole thing. Made the mistake of reading the existing posts. Good grief. Today's society of anonymous responders can make literally any idea or gesture into something negative. So I guess I will just get my shirt when it comes, wear it happily, and forget trying to get any good vibes from this thread. Sigh.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2020)

another_mikey said:


> Came in here to post something positive about this whole thing. Made the mistake of reading the existing posts. Good grief. Today's society of anonymous responders can make literally any idea or gesture into something negative. So I guess I will just get my shirt when it comes, wear it happily, and forget trying to get any good vibes from this thread. Sigh.


Do you think that describing a donation as worthy and commendable but do it in an environmentally friendly way is negative? If that gives you bad vibes, then sorry. The world is burning up, and Australia is a warning example. Giving to charity is positive. Reflecting on how we personally are contributing to the problem of climate change and what we can do to help is positive. Fortunately, Greta Thunberg is having a positive effect, although her message is negative to too many.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 20, 2020)

Here's the "Church Tree" with a 20 foot wide room hollowed inside by one or more fires over the centuries. More about redwoods at > Coast Redwoods Information and Photos


----------



## Frankvalenti88 (Jan 20, 2020)

It comes down to either donate to what ever cause you want and or buy the shirt to donate. Stop the debate. At least Jared is actually trying to help in his own way. I bet a very small amount of you have even donated.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2020)

Frankvalenti88 said:


> It comes down to either donate to what ever cause you want and or buy the shirt to donate. Stop the debate. At least Jared is actually trying to help in his own way. I bet a very small amount of you have even donated.


I bought a couple, I like the shirts and wear them so I'd rather some of the money went to the charity. I didn't get a single PM about shipping to the EU.

This thread is not a good example of the forum in my opinion.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2020)

Pippan said:


> It's alright dsut4392, we Australians, surrounded and impacted as we are by fires, heat and drought, are so dumb as to need to be told what's going on around us by people from wet places on the other side of the world.


Up here in Canada, part of the country is having flood, rain, and snow problems, but another part of the country has been having fire problems, but nowhere near as bad as yours. I’d pick snow and floods over fires any day of the year. 

We Canadians were grateful for the Aussies that came up here to fight the Fort McMurray fires, and we have sent a few crews down to your fires. Our hearts feel for you.


----------



## Pippan (Jan 21, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> Up here in Canada, part of the country is having flood, rain, and snow problems, but another part of the country has been having fire problems, but nowhere near as bad as yours. I’d pick snow and floods over fires any day of the year.
> 
> We Canadians were grateful for the Aussies that came up here to fight the Fort McMurray fires, and we have sent a few crews down to your fires. Our hearts feel for you.


Thanks Don, we are grateful here too for the assistance. Many of us also wish our government had taken the advice given by fire chiefs some time ago to lease your Canadian fire-fighting aircraft during your off-season. But like much of the fire chiefs' advice, it was ignored.


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 21, 2020)

This is not a political forum, and its getting out of hand. Stop the arguments about fires and global warming. I have my opinions as well, but since its not photography related, I post elsewhere.

I've removed as many of the offending posts as I can find. I don't want to resort to bans, but my experience, its going to be necessary.


----------



## Yasko (Jan 22, 2020)

Jared Powlinnnn Froknoowsphotooooooooooowdotcom and THIS is he new Australian Fire Relief Charity Fundraiser Shirt.

Dudes and Girls, we have to be honest with ourselves. Earth is changing it‘s climate and we are part of the problem. But we must be part of the solution aka stopping the problem, too.

If the solution would be to consume more and to waste more plastic and ressources, I guess everbody would be in... but it‘s the opposite. We have to make a change to our lifestyle, each and everyone on his/her own. And that is not easy and it means making compromises and has real effects in our everyday life. Less car, more bike. Less meat, more vegetables. Less „buy new“, more repairing old stuff and using old stuff for a longer period of time... Less power consumption - turn off what you don‘t use right now etc...
Basic stuff but especially when it comes to food people tend to take it personally.

We here in Germany have the hottest January since recording began, 4 degrees Celsius above the longterm mean... just another spike you might say, I am starting to get uneasy when I think about that.

I am a physicist, no mad man. Just take a look around (we can „look around“ worldwide nowadays). Put that bit of media insanity aside and judge for yourself... and ask your local politicians to do the same and to start acting for a more sustainable society tomorrow.


----------

